# Uppercase only fonts?



## markvan

Are there any fonts in Excel 2000 that are Uppercase only? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RalphA

Try Engravers MT and Felix Titling.


----------



## Richard Schollar

Also

Perpetua Titling MT


----------



## markvan

Thanks for your replies, but are there any that I don't have to buy/download?


----------



## RalphA

While in Excel, click on Format, Cells, and select the Fonts tab.  Then, in the upper-left-hand area, use the scroll-bar down-arrow there to go to one of the two font types that I indicated, then, press OK.  Done.


----------



## markvan

I don't have them.


----------



## RalphA

Possibly, you are missing some file, as I have it when I follow the steps I outlined for you.  You might try re-installing Excel, using your Excel CD.  Other than that, I cannot help you farther, sorry.


----------



## markvan

It appears that my company only wants standard fonts installed. However, I've acquired the Felix font, but the problem now is that it shows up in the Outlook, Word and Access font menus, but not Excel. Any ideas?


----------



## RalphA

I have no idea at all as to why you don't seem to be able to get the fonts I get in Excel.  Perhaps some other, more knowledgeable person will read this and help you.  Good luck!


----------



## Oaktree

Rather than use an uppercase only font, can you use macros to convert entries to uppercase?

Something like:



		Code:
__


Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
Application.EnableEvents = False
Target = UCase(Target)
Application.EnableEvents = True
End Sub

 in the sheet module...


----------



## markvan

Are there any fonts in Excel 2000 that are Uppercase only? Thanks in advance.


----------



## markvan

There's a myth that using the hundreds of fonts available bogs things down, so they're only letting us use a few of them. That's just a guess. But I still can't figure out why all of the fonts in the Windows folder aren't on the Excel font menu and how to get them there.


----------

